# Dog eats $10k in diamonds



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Bad dog.

http://www.newsmax.com/US/georgia-dog-eats-diamonds/2011/08/24/id/408480


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

“The next afternoon, sure enough, the two diamonds were recovered. No panic, said Roberts. After being cleaned, the diamonds were sent back to the supplier."

I wonder if they told the supplier where those diamonds had been?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd ask for a discount on those recycled diamonds if I were a buyer


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd ask for a discount on those recycled diamonds if I were a buyer


Why? 
People don't ask for a discount on Kopi Luwak coffee. It's the most expensive varieties of coffee after it's been through the digestive tract of a civet.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Why?
> People don't ask for a discount on Kopi Luwak coffee. It's the most expensive varieties of coffee *after it's been through the digestive tract of a civet.*


You just guaranteed that I will never try that brand of coffee. Not even under torture.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> Why?
> People don't ask for a discount on Kopi Luwak coffee. It's the most expensive varieties of coffee after it's been through the digestive tract of a civet.


So are you suggesting that dog crap diamonds should be extra?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO @ Haunti...as I was reading the comments, I thought "Isn't there some kind of coffee where the beans come out in the poop & are sold?": OMG! We are fact nerds.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Plastic Ninja said:


> So are you suggesting that dog crap diamonds should be extra?


Not extra unless that's what the market will bear.
"Naturally sparkly" or "naturally processed" would be good tag lines.


----------

